# Torrents - ports sperren



## mÖre (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Mein Mitbewohner saugt ständig mir Torrents.... da ich bei ihm noch nie ein Linux oder andere Software gesehen habe, die Torrents als Datenquelle nutzt, gehe ich mal stark von aus, dass er nicht solche Programme lädt... außerdem gibt es gar nicht so viele Sachen, die man den ganzen Tag laden kann 

naja... der Rest sollte ich wohl erahnen lassen. Bisher lief alles auf seine Internetverbidnung, ich habe mehrfach mit ihm geredet, und wenn er trotzdem das ganze Netzwerk zum erliegen gebracht hat, hab es das "hups, da bin ich wohl übers Kabel gestolpert"
nun haben wir aber nen neuen Anschluss - auf meinen Namen.

Entsprechend geht es mir nicht nur aufn Sack, wenn er saugt und das Netz auslastet (ich hab nicht mal mehr ein IMAP-emailkonto sinchron bekommen....), sondern generell, DASS er saugt.

Entsprechend, da ich auch die Router und somit firewall Herrschaft habe, werde ich zu drastischeren Mitteln greifen müssen. Das Internet ganz abdrehen werde ich ihn nicht, da er ja die Hälfte vom Anschluss bezahlt-Ich will ja aber auch nicht im Falle eines Falles, wenn die Grünen vor der Tür stehen haften, weil es ja meine Leitung ist....

Also die administraive Gewalt fahren

Also nun die Frage:

*Welche Ports, IPs, whatever muss ich in der Routerfirewall auf seiner IP killen, damit er entsprechend keine Torrents mehr saugen kann, oder es dermaßen behindert wird, dass er hoffentlich den Spaß verliert?*

Danke


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Dezember 2010)

Zunächst muss ich klarstellen, dass es durchaus vor allem (!) Linux Distributionen gibt, die ihre isos u. a. via Torrent verteilen.

Dann muss ich noch klarstellen, dass BitTorrent so weit ich weis, nicht an Ports gebunden ist. Wenn er Port 80 nimmt, kannst du nichts mehr machen (außer vielleicht Deep Packet Inspection aber bei nicht PC-Routern kannst du das wohl auch knicken)

Zuletzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob du auch wirklich weisst, dass er sich Warez holt. Und versuch doch mal den Kompromiss, dass er die Bandbreitennutzung verringert


----------



## mÖre (9. Dezember 2010)

er hat mit Spftware absolut nichts am Hut, und seinen Erzählungen nach, saugt er sich auch eher nicht das legale Zeug.

Ich hatte ihm ja auf der alten Leitung schon beigebracht, dass er nicht zu saugen hat, wenn ich da bin, geschweige denn am PC arbeiten muss. Dann hat er immerhin das Saugen auf die Nacht verschoben. In der Zeit habe ich dann wie gesagt nicht einmal mehr wirklich eMails abrufen können.
Zudem ist der Router eher mau.... also irgend n Traffic-Sharing unterstützt er nicht (außer, dass er 2 MBit weghaut zwecks VoIP.... vodafkuc -.- ). Skype kann ich zB nicht mehr telefonieren, wenn er am laden ist.

Also es handelt sich schon um eher pikantes Materieal.....
Ich sag mal so... ich bin derzeit dabei ihn zu erziehen, weil seine Eltern es scheinbar nicht geschafft haben. Entsprechend stinkig und trotzig ist er auch manchmal auf mich zu sprechen und er vergisst sehr schnell, was man ihm sagt. Ich hab schon mehrfach gesagt, dass er es lassen soll- aber ich merke es ja, wenn er es trotzdem tut.

Wenn die stille Treppe oder der stille Stuhl nichts mehr nutzen- ich kann auch unfreundlich werden ^^

Also ich habe früher auch ab und an etwas mit Torrents gemacht, damals, als ich versucht habe Linüxe zum Laufen zu bringen und gemerkt habe, dass ich Pinguin-unverträglich bin 
Soweit ich mich zurückerrinern kann, gab es dort Ports bzw ganze Ranges, die vornehmlich von entsprechenden Programmen genutzt wurden oder default waren. Er hat wie gesagt keine wirklich Ahnung, sodass er dort vermutlich nix dran rumstellen wird.

Ich kann zB die ganzen UDP-Ports dicht macht. Ich meine mich errinern zu können, dass dort drüber ne ganze Menge lief.
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich schlecht den port 80 oder 443 killen kann. allein schon weil ich mir dann anhören darf, dass nichts mehr funktioniert....

gibt es denn nicht irgend nen Standard, welchem die Tracker folgen?

Danke


----------



## JimmyLow (10. Dezember 2010)

Bittorrent an sich ist Port Unabhängig. D.h. du kannst in jedem Client den Port selber bestimmen. Du müsstest also in seinem Client den Port raussuchen, welchen er benützt. Den kannst du dann auch im Router sperren. Allerdings findet trotz gesperrtem Port bei Bittorrent ein datentransfer statt, nur nicht mehr so schnell. Meist wird bei einem gesperrtem Port nur der Upload vom Client verhindert und der Download nur eingeschränkt, weil er nicht mehr zu allen Teilnehmern im Netzwerk eine Verbindung aufbauen kann. Damit wird deine Leitung etwas entlasstet und er verliert vielleicht die Lust an Bittorrent wegen dem Speed Mangel. 
Allerdings wird bei den meisten Clients angezeigt, ob man einen freien Port hat, falls dies nicht der Fall ist, meldet der Client dies und schlägt einen Port Wechsel vor. Also falls er so stümperhaft ist und diese Meldung übersieht, kannst du mit der Methode erfolg haben. Falls er den Port einfach wechselt, wird das ein Katz und Maus Spiel mit ihm. Er wechselt den Port, du sperrst ihn usw...
Außerdem findet der meiste Traffic über das TCP Protokoll von statten, allerdings gibt es hier auch Client außnahmen. Einige benutzen UDP und TCP, andere nur eins von beiden.

MfG JimmyLow


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich seh das Problem nicht.
Wenn der Anschluß auf DEINEN Namen läuft und dein Mitbewohner Sachen runterlädt die dir nicht passen dann knips ihm einfach das Internet aus 

Er kann sich ja einen eigenen Internet Anschluß besorgen (UMTS).


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Dezember 2010)

Dir ist sicherlich bewusst das wenn er illegale dinge saugt du dafür haftbar gemacht werden kannst? ICh würde ihn aso erstmal ein ernsthaftes gespräch mit ihm suchen und wenn er es nicht einsieht das du dafür nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden wilst ihm seinen Internetanschluss einfach sperren und den vertrag selber bezahlen.


----------



## 4riders_de (14. Dezember 2010)

lösung wäre in diesem fall ein proxyserver  wo einfach nur bestimmte ports freigeschaltet sind, https, https, smtp, pop3, dns, dhcp.. das wichtigste halt


----------



## Kaktus (14. Dezember 2010)

Was ein Aufstand..... dein Anschluss... er richtet sich nicht nach deinen Regeln, dann wird ihm das Internet abgeklemmt. Fertig. Ist ja wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt hier keine anderen Loesungen, ausser das dein Mitbewohner das downloaden laesst.
Letztendlich bist du, auf dessen Namen der Vertrag laeuft.
Du wirst haftbar gemacht, du bist dann in der Beweispflicht, das du nichts runtergeladen hast. 
Im schlimmsten Fall streitet dein Mitbewohner alles ab.

Radikale Maßnahmen, Punkt.
Im schlimmsten Fall zeig ihn halt an


----------



## Jared566 (14. Dezember 2010)

So wie Kaktus seh ich das auch. Wenn es DEIN Anschluss ist und du keine lust hast, dafür belangt zu werden, was ER macht, kapp ihm das Internet. So würde ich das machen.

Mfg Jared


----------



## mÖre (14. Dezember 2010)

Danke euch, hätte gedacht, dass es auch direkt über die ports geht.

ich hab ihn mir nochmal zur Brust genommen. in ein paar tagen stell ich eh nen server hier auf, dann seh ich ja, was so an traffik passiert und welcher rechner ihn verursacht. und sonst kill ich ihm wirklich alle ports bis auf 80.

ganz sperren kann ich es ihm wohl nicht, weil dann zahlt er auch nemmer, und für einen alleine wäre die leitung etwas teuer....


----------



## Jared566 (14. Dezember 2010)

Lieber das doppelte bezahlen, als das irgendwann die Kripo vor der Tür steht und dich verlangt, weil der Vertrag über dich läuft


----------

